
VC List - projectstartups
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c5zoCzjQKlzdDW-6cctRm71ZiCmLQ7EJFZJtp_6cbeI/edit?rm=minimal#gid=428940999
======
monkin
Worth mentioning, as it's the easiest form of contacting VC:
[https://signal.nfx.com/login](https://signal.nfx.com/login)

~~~
algo_trader
Has anybody, ever, raised a seed round (say more than a $100K) by cold calling
a fund?

Lets say u r decent developers, and a web site, and some revenue, and usage is
growing. But its not doubling every month, and you are not 4 FAANG technical
leads.

Do serious people spend more than 10 seconds on reading such an email?

~~~
ghc
Yes, it happens. Deal flow is a common performance metric in funds so if you
catch someone at the right time they _will_ read it. You can't raise a whole
round that way, but you can definitely get a meeting and leverage that for
intros into other funds. Once you have a foothold it doesn't really matter.
Most VCs do deals referred by other VCs, even if the first VC doesn't make an
investment.

Important note: this only works if you are credible. Credible doesn't mean
FAANG, it means you can be googled and you look like you might be a credible
founder.

~~~
marvindanig
> Credible doesn't mean FAANG, it means you can be googled and you look like
> you might be a credible founder.

So glad to hear this!

I have rejected offers from FAANG before and generally avoid their recruitment
consultants to save myself from their golden handcuffs. I am sure not all
investors will overlook not having credentials of FAANG but some of them will.
And those are the ones that matter to me.

~~~
rdlecler1
Look at the YC application. One of the questions essentially asks to give an
example of your exceptionalism. There are lots of ways to get there but if a
founder has no notable previous accomplishments it's difficult to make the
leap as an investor that suddenly they will have success. Most VCs don't want
to take founder risk because it tends to be negativelty, not positively
correlated with large outcomes. Cold email someone and in one to two sentences
mention factual impressive academic or professional accomplishments of you and
your team.

Also it's fine to email associates. They do a lot of the screening work since
partners are trying to spend more time with an existing portfolio, networking,
and startups further fown the funnel. If you can't impress an associate it's
unlikely that you'll have impressed the partner.

------
chii
if you're going to share this sort of data, why disable the export option - it
just makes it annoying to extract the data out, it doesn't prevent someone
from doing so .

------
vi-mode
To get a no-BS CSV list, copy'n'paste all in (n)vim, then:

    
    
      :%s/,/;/g | %s/\t/,/g

------
logicallee
Wow. This list has 2894 lines.

It took Google Docs what seemed like several minutes to serve it to me (mostly
waiting time before the first byte), so I copied and pasted it into an Excel
sheet, here you go:

[https://gofile.io/?c=gKQ5we](https://gofile.io/?c=gKQ5we) (Excel file.)

I didn't clean up the formatting that is just a straight copy and paste.

~~~
paulcarroty
> Excel

Guess many people don't like to install this slow bloatware like I do.

~~~
hngjhgj
Excel is slow?

which other mainstream spreadsheet software is capable of handling hundred of
thousands rows as fast as excel?

~~~
turc1656
Exactly. People love to bitch about Excel but any other product I've tried
fails miserably handling the many large files we have at work. I'm talking
"epic failure" level performance from any other product I've tried. Most
either can't even open the files or outright crash at some point along the
way.

Excel is also extremely powerful and, in my opinion, pretty fast when you
consider it's basically an extremely advanced REPL software that also checks
cell dependencies and evaluates/updates on the fly. Not to mention extended
functionality through scripting (VBA).

------
DalasNoin
with downloading

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gwyILJKvr5MD6S60s4wO...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gwyILJKvr5MD6S60s4wOqXzyIVQTaJGixdO_elfChqI)

~~~
irfanka
Or you could just, you know, press Ctrl+S on your keyboard... :P

~~~
gnrlst
That would save the html page, whereas the link above allows you to save it to
your drive!

------
vorpalhex
And for everyone who visits this outside of incognito, prepare to be contacted
as your email address is exposed...

------
peter_d_sherman
I love your list!

(If you wanted to make a quick buck -- you could probably publish part of your
list for free, and charge people a few bucks for access to the rest of it...
I'm sure they'd pay... it's valuable info...)

But, this being said... I am grateful your list is free!

~~~
dessant
I think the email list is already up for sale, they just don't mention it. See
how the email column says "Yes" for most entries, as in: "yes, we have their
email". Though you'll have to follow the clues and use the contact information
from the header to get a quote.

The way all of this is presented, along with saving the doc being disabled, is
pretty sneaky.

------
ghc
For any founder who thinks this list is comprehensive or worth paying for:
It's laughably incomplete, even in major VC markets. From a cursory scan I'd
guess at least 50% of VC firms I've done deals with in Boston, SF and LA are
missing.

~~~
overcast
Where is the claim that this list is comprehensive? It's a spreadsheet that
someone has taken the time to compile for FREE.

~~~
ghc
I believe they are actually selling the emails, though it doesn't say so
explicitly.

------
threeseed
a) This is very incomplete. Australia has more than just two VC.

b) If you're looking for a complete list just signup for a Crunchbase Pro
trial, scrape the site and then cancel it. Or just invest in it if you are
seriously fundraising.

~~~
hazz99
Who are the main VCs in Australia?

~~~
mmerlin
My guess was Blackbird or Airtree. A search shows them being in the top 5:

[https://www.smartcompany.com.au/startupsmart/analysis/austra...](https://www.smartcompany.com.au/startupsmart/analysis/australia-
most-active-venture-capital/)

------
skwb
Looks like the google doc has editing/downloading turned off... if _only_
there were a way to disable it...

 _cough cough_ [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40296831/is-it-
possible-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40296831/is-it-possible-to-
force-a-copy-of-a-protected-google-doc)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13405383/how-to-
disable-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13405383/how-to-disable-
javascript-in-chrome-developer-tools) _cough cough_

~~~
anon9001
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c5zoCzjQKlzdDW-6cctR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c5zoCzjQKlzdDW-6cctRm71ZiCmLQ7EJFZJtp_6cbeI/preview)
works too

------
jjmorrison
Thanks for putting this together! What a huge effort. Ignore all the haters
here, they'll complain about anything.

------
ksahin
Interesting list, I'm wondering how did you get this data?

------
zapf
Thanks for sharing

------
sgt
Vulture Contact List ?

